# 2.5yo swallowed olive pit--should I worry?



## gardenmom (Apr 9, 2003)

My dd swallowed a kalamata olive pit tonight at dinner, aargh! I think it'll pass without any harm, but they do tend to have one pointy end. Should I worry, or just start checking the poop to make sure it comes out?


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

BTDT - no problems. I know someone who swallowed a nail and it came out fine. I wouldn't worry about a pit.


----------



## gardenmom (Apr 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PikkuMyy*
BTDT - no problems. I know someone who swallowed a nail and it came out fine. I wouldn't worry about a pit.

I thought so, but thank you so much for reassuring me.


----------

